# Tweetie pour iPhone



## Youpi Tux (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec Tweetie : je ne sais pas comment raccourcir les liens.
C'est marqué sur leur site que c'est automatique, mais ça ne le fait jamais chez moi 

Merci de votre aide,
Stéphane


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2009)

C'est bien automatique pour moi. Quand tu envoies un message, il raccourci tout seul les liens s'il y en a.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Tweetdeck est pour le moins excellent et les liens sont raccourcis également!


----------

